# Team USA should thank Carmelo Anthony



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

I believe that the true mark of a basketball player is always shown in the tough games, those with "money on the line". In this tournament, none of the players in Team USA has been able to demonstrate this more than Carmelo Anthony. Carmelo's a hungry player. He deserves more credit than what he's been getting this far in his career. Although he's been overshadowed by Lebron and Wade, I think this gathering of the world's best players has revealed the true separation between his talent from the rest of his class.

The tough games Team USA has had to play through so far were with Puerto Rico, Italy, and Germany. Forget about the blowout games. Only garbage-time players (so to speak) thrive in these situations. It's when the opposing teams throw down the gauntlet that nerves start to show. Puerto Rico, Italy, and Germany believed they can beat Team USA and showed a lot of heart. They were either leading or hanging close by through most of the game.....until Melo came to the rescue. Against these teams, Team USA had to struggle to keep up. They followed one "boneheaded" play with another. Lebron with his dribble-to-a-turnover and his fade-to-nowhere jumpers ...Bosh with his clunkers and after failing to rebound his own shot, "boneheadedly" fouls the rebounder...Brand and Howard with their brick-laying free throws...and so on. In short, athletes with jumping abilities but no head on their shoulders. And people compare them with Dream Teams I & II?

Thus far, only Melo deserves Dream Team status. Don't get me wrong. The rest of Team USA are damn good alright...but not Dream Team-like. I hope to be proven wrong as Team USA battles it out in the semis. I think they should get through to the finals. Greece hasn't historically beaten a team from the US. Spain has (in 2002) and Argentina has (in 2002 and Athens). In fact, since 2002, Argentina is 2-1 against an NBA-powered Team USA. Either Spain or Argentina will give Team USA fits. But I think Argentina matches up better. Either way, It's gonna be exciting!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

AGREED, Carmelo, is never going to get the attention of Lebron and Wade, but you can definatly say he's alway been on their level.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Melo along with Chris Bosh and their overall team athletcism saved their asses today. 

But yeah Anthony by himself has saved the USA butts big time.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anthony shot us out of trouble in the second half today...but he shot us into it in the first half.We hit 14 of 49 shots in the first half and he went 2-12,so he gets a disproportionate share of the blame for how badly we shot in the first half.He did hit a three in the last minute of the first half and really picked it up in the second half.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

no one here will give him credit, but I agree


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think he should be benched


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think people are missing out on Lebron's overall game by fixating on only scoring.
Lebron's third in scoring, second in assists, and doing a good job rebounding, in addition to brining versatility defensively(he locked down Dirk the other day).


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I think people are missing out on Lebron's overall game by fixating on only scoring.


Agreed. LeBron is providing a nice counter-balance to Melo's ruthless will to score. If he was doing what Melo is doing, everyone else would feel like they were frozen out. That's not a knock on Melo because his scoring is real real valuable and we need him attacking, but LeBron has kept things glued together and under control. Melo is putting in some serious work as a scorer but LeBron is overseeing the whole thing and making sure Melo, Wade and everyone else don't stray and play outside the team.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

what are you people talking about, carmelo doesnt get any credit??!??!...



carmelo is a great! player.......you just cant compare what he' has done in the NBA with what lebron and wade have done......


if you want to talk about someone who doesnt get any credit talk about gilbert arenas......


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Carmelo has gained a lot of respect in these tournament.

He was much criticized in the Olympics when he complained about playing time and said that threw the medal in a lake

He has an entirely different actitude now... refusing to lose, leading team USA... and playing extremely well

Way to go Melo!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I think people are missing out on Lebron's overall game by fixating on only scoring.
> Lebron's third in scoring, second in assists, and doing a good job rebounding, in addition to brining versatility defensively(he locked down Dirk the other day).


Oh yeah my bad, I forgot he is probably leading the whole damn tournament in turnovers. He is playing wel outside of hsi forced shots and turnovers. If he cut down his turnovers maybe he would be another savior along with Anthony.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

It's funny in a way but America's involvement in international play changed the opinion I havd about certain players. First Allen Iverson, and now Carmelo Anthony. Not that I plan to be a big Marshmellow fan, but the guy did his job.

Not so much for Lebronze. We're witnesses to your demise and failure to live up to your name as.

Where's your crown KING NOTHING!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I did not see Lebron as the glue that held this team together. Well-rounded stats do not paint the whole picture. I thought most of his assists were "assist passes", meaning that it was not within a flow of the offense. More of the drive and kick that allows him to prosper in the NBA. It's similar to how Marbury racks up his assists, but obviously to a much less extent since I do not feel that Lebron is a selfish player. Carmelo was invaluable because of his clutch play and consistent jumpshot. He's much less streaky than the other guys. However, he is not immuned to criticism. Melo still takes a lot of badshots. I think he is improving in this area due to George Karl asking him to make quick decisions with the ball. Lebron seems to stagnate the offense by holding the ball too long. Another example with the stats thing is Chris Paul. A lot was made of his assist/turnover ratio, but you cannot deny that he looked lost a lot of times when faced with the zone. I know a few posters have suggested getting a PG with a lot of international experience, such as Anthony Parker. Paul also needs time to develop his defense.

I'm one of the guys who thinks that we should keep this roster together. Maybe add Kobe and two more roleplayers. We're very young. Give Lebron, Dwight, Wade, Melo, etc. a few more years to develop and we'll be in great contention for the gold when the Olympics come around.


----------



## Helter Skelter (Jun 27, 2005)

Lebron is a seller-trainers . He's a mediocre player , just run and dunk , but he's not a talent man , he's an athletics .

What really happen its that nowdays in NBA teams just run and dunk (this is not basket ) .

Today Greece has played basket not USA .

it doesn't matter the different rules (there are unconsiderable)


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

Helter Skelter said:


> Lebron is a seller-trainers . He's a mediocre player , just run and dunk , but he's not a talent man , he's an athletics .
> 
> What really happen its that nowdays in NBA teams just run and dunk (this is not basket ) .
> 
> ...



I don't know why I'm (or if I have the mental capacities to) responding to this overwhelmingly brilliant post, but here it goes. . .

You call LeBron James a " mediocre" player. . .

If LBJ were mediocre, then EVERY PLAYER in the ACB league would be a WNBA scrub.

If James played in the ACB league (I went to many Seria A games last year, I know the ACB is better, but not by much. . .), he'd comfortably average 30 ppg 9 rpg 5 apg as a PF. I know European stats are lower, but he's a physical freak who not only can "run and dunk" but also has tremendous vision, a very good jumper (although it wasn't really on display), good rebounding insticts, and a tremendous basketball IQ. LBJ>>>Pau Gasol, in FIBA and in the NBA. Before you disagree, switch the two, put James on Spain, and Gasol on the US. How would their numbers and impact be different?


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Sad Mafioso said:


> It's funny in a way but America's involvement in international play changed the opinion I havd about certain players. First Allen Iverson, and now Carmelo Anthony. Not that I plan to be a big Marshmellow fan, but the guy did his job.
> 
> Not so much for Lebronze. We're witnesses to your demise and failure to live up to your name as.
> 
> Where's your crown KING NOTHING!


Agreed, I wasn't a big fan of his... from now on I will follow him closer.


P.S: I don't like Lebron either... Coach K, enter T-Mac instead of him next time...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Carmello played well in this tournament because of the shorter 3-point line.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sad Mafioso said:


> It's funny in a way but America's involvement in international play changed the opinion I havd about certain players. First Allen Iverson, and now Carmelo Anthony. Not that I plan to be a big Marshmellow fan, but the guy did his job.
> 
> Not so much for Lebronze. We're witnesses to your demise and failure to live up to your name as.
> 
> Where's your crown KING NOTHING!


He's better than Pau, I can't get my team out the first round, Gasol.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I think people are missing out on Lebron's overall game by fixating on only scoring.
> Lebron's third in scoring, second in assists, and doing a good job rebounding, in addition to brining versatility defensively(he locked down Dirk the other day).


James getting his at the expensive of other players really!


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> He's better than Pau, I can't get my team out the first round, Gasol.


In the Wild Wild East? The one where Utah's record last year would be good enuff for 6th place.

Or you mean Pau getting Spain into the finals which is the topic at hand. See this is an "international" basketball forum. It's like if I were talking about La Liga when reffering to AC Milan.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Agreed. LeBron is providing a nice counter-balance to Melo's ruthless will to score. If he was doing what Melo is doing, everyone else would feel like they were frozen out. That's not a knock on Melo because his scoring is real real valuable and we need him attacking, but LeBron has kept things glued together and under control. Melo is putting in some serious work as a scorer but LeBron is overseeing the whole thing and making sure Melo, Wade and everyone else don't stray and play outside the team.


Exactly why I want to see Lamar Odom in the starting lineup next time. 

Dwight
LO
Bron
Kobe
Hinrich

That's my starting lineup. It has enough playmaking to allow Bron to focus more on scoring. And that's something Team USA was missing. LeBron was barely able to be himself. He played passive to let others be great. If you notice, when things were going down the wire, he realized he had to take over and he did just that. 

LO in the starting lineup as the big man stopper and facillitator, along with Hinrich, Kobe and Bron as the faces of Team USA, Dwight as the interior presence.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I did not see Lebron as the glue that held this team together. Well-rounded stats do not paint the whole picture. I thought most of his assists were "assist passes", meaning that it was not within a flow of the offense.


If you mean constantly spoonfeeding Howard under the basket for an easy dunk and 2 points, then yes I would agree with you. Most of his assists were "assist passes".

For all of his deficiencies guarding smaller shooting guards this tournament, Lebron did a heck of a job defending Dirk (a large part of the reason we beat Germany). Futuristxen is the only one I've heard mention this so far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sad Mafioso said:


> In the Wild Wild East? The one where Utah's record last year would be good enuff for 6th place.
> 
> Or you mean Pau getting Spain into the finals which is the topic at hand. See this is an "international" basketball forum. It's like if I were talking about La Liga when reffering to AC Milan.


It's a good thing Spain wasn't on our side of the bracket or we would have sent them home crying like we did in Athens with a lesser team. Pau hasn't won anything internationally either. And he won't even be on the court tomorrow if his team does win gold.

You can't attack Lebron who has accomplished more in his career by age 21 than Pau has in his entire career.

If USA wins tomorrow USA will have medaled twice with Lebron, and Gasol only once with Spain. Is a Silver medal better than two Bronzes? I think they are pretty much equal. In a single elimination tournament teams that can consistently end in the top four are pretty darn good. Spain even if they win have to prove they are no fluke in international play.

I like Pau, but Spain and the Grizzlies would be better with KG playing his position.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

What has Lebronze exactly accomplished? Ohh wait are you now settling for "bronze" medals, I guess it all goes hand in hand. In process I picture Alexander the Great going "Whole Europe, meh nah, i'll just settle for Macedonia".

Hellas! Hellas! Hellas! Come on futurist you're a soccer fan, you can feel free to chant along and dance circles in the middle of the court. You better than anyone in this forum know what this tourney meant to europeans and to greeks in particular. You can choose to downplay the accomplishments of others and downplay the fact history was made last night(altho in truthfullness it's been happening since Saras' missed that shot in Australia against USA. Little historic fact there. Wiki, wiki. I said WIKI WIKI.)

KG can't even get his team to the playoffs. Bring facts to the table, not hyperboles off which you can't fall back on.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We've been going through this cycle for what 6 years now? I enjoy these competitions, but I resent the fact that the results always mean this radical referendum against NBA basketball, Sad Mafioso. I don't think history was made last night. I respect these teams and it doesn't shock me when they beat the US in a single elimination game. 

I don't see why the results of this game should cause such drama. The sky is not falling. Basketball is spreading all over the world. There's so many styles popping up, and as an NBA fan I don't know that there has been a better era in basketball in the last 20 years than the one we are about to enter, and that's in large part due to the international players.

I think this USA team played as well as any of the last three teams we have put together. That they will at best only get a bronze doesn't change that. As a fan of Spain you should know this. In Athens you were one of the best teams in the tournament, but you came up short in the knockout round to the US. But you didn't panic. You kept the core together, and came back the next time, and now you are in the final.

To me the US is just like any other favorite in any other sport.

I despise the arrogance on both sides.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brandname said:


> If you mean constantly spoonfeeding Howard under the basket for an easy dunk and 2 points, then yes I would agree with you. Most of his assists were "assist passes".
> 
> For all of his deficiencies guarding smaller shooting guards this tournament, Lebron did a heck of a job defending Dirk (a large part of the reason we beat Germany). Futuristxen is the only one I've heard mention this so far.


 Yes I did mean that. As far as making passes that keep the offense flowing rather than stalling and having a full quarter of one on one clinics, which doesn't work so well in FIBA. This is why I felt that Lebron was not the glue.


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

How shocking would the result have been if you take out Carmelo Anthony's contribution for Team USA in FIBA Worlds? They would not have won any medal. That's how much a difference he's been to this team.


----------

